# Asking more than one question on a related topic



## aparis2

I know that one of the rules is only one topic per thread, so does that mean it's okay if I have more than one question but on a related topic. For example, if I have two or three sentences I'm confused about with whether to use the indicative, subjunctive, or imperative mood, could I ask them all in the same thread since they're related, or must I open a new thread for each question?


----------



## Rayines

aparis2 said:


> I know that one of the rules is only one topic per thread, so does that mean it's okay if I have more than one question but on a related topic. For example, if I have two or three sentences I'm confused about with whether to use the indicative, subjunctive, or imperative mood, could I ask them all in the same thread since they're related, or must I open a new thread for each question?


I think you can, making your attempt first.


----------



## JamesM

I'll take a stab at this.  It seems like a simple question but I think the only answer is: "It depends."

Rule #2 for _all_ forums is:

*One topic per thread / No chatting.*
Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. 
Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each. 

The issue is whether the multiple sentences represent a single question or multiple questions. Ultimately, this comes down to the judgment of the moderators in each forum. 

I can only speak for myself as an English Only moderator, but I can give a couple of examples that might illustrate how I would deal with such a thread. 

_Example #1: "Imperative vs. Subjunctive"_

_"I'm puzzled about the difference between the imperative and the subjunctive. I have three sentences I'm working on that use the subjunctive mood, but it seems that they all could be phrased with the imperative as well:_

_1. I demand that he finish up his work right now._
_2. She insists that he take her home immediately._
_3. They require that he be fired before they will even discuss the matter._

_If I change them to the imperative, I get this:_

_1. Finish up your work now._
_2. Take her home immediately._
_3. Fire him before we even discuss the matter._

_Is the only difference between the two the difference between reported speech and direct speech?"_ 

I would leave this question. The sentences give us background for the question that is posed at the end. They are illustrating the understanding of the questioner and the source of the confusion.

However, if I saw this:

_Example #2: "Help with Imperative, Subjunctive, and Indicative"_

_"I have three sentences that I have to mark as being in the imperative, the subjunctive, or the indicative. I need some help with these:_

_1. He insists that she was at the party._
_2. I demand that she leave with me now._
_3. I order you to drop that weapon._

_Can you tell me which form goes with which sentence?"_

I would delete this. Why? First, I see it as a request for proofreading, in a way. Second, it may be a request for help with homework, which is forbidden by the rules. Next, the person has not made an attempt to label any of the sentences, so there is no idea what the source of the confusion is.  Last, it does not provide useful, focused information for those doing research in the future through the WRF dictionaries (which is Rule #1, by the way... *look it up first*.  )

The best idea if you have any doubts about the validity of a question is to send a draft to any of the moderators of the forum in which you intend to post. Ask for approval or revision of the post or an explanation why it would not be allowed. It's a fast way to learn where that line is drawn, which may be slightly different in each forum.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Rayines

I absolutely agree with you, JamesM. I meant the same for Spanish.


----------



## aparis2

JamesM said:


> I would delete this. Why? First, I see it as a request for proofreading, in a way. Second, it may be a request for help with homework, which is forbidden by the rules. Next, the person has not made an attempt to label any of the sentences, so there is no idea what the source of the confusion is. Last, it does not provide useful, focused information for those doing research in the future through the WRF dictionaries (which is Rule #1, by the way... *look it up first*.  )


But, in a way, isn't the first example also asking for proofreading. They're not asking it directly, maybe not even indirectly, but by responding with an answer, you are, in a way, saying what the correct answer is. Secondly, I would never just list things and say tell me which is which. I always try to provide my own attempt at a translation before asking a question, and usually try to find the answer either in this forum or on the Internet. Of course, the translation part wouldn't apply to an English forum. Also, I thought you _could_ ask for help with homework/assignments as long as it wasn't like what you put where you just say please help with this, but if you make your own attempt, it is okay. I just ask because some of the questions I've had before in the past _were_ related to an assignment. I just didn't simply list what the whole thing and ask for answers.


----------



## Cagey

Hello, aparis2.  

The policy on this varies from forum to forum.  

If I had read the rules carefully and still had doubts about a thread I wanted to post, I would do as James suggests in his last paragraph.  I would write it up and send it to a moderator in the relevant forum, asking whether it was suitable. The moderator can tell you whether it is or isn't within the rules, or advise you of changes you could make to make it acceptable.

In fact, I have done that with a thread I wanted to post in a WR forum with which but I wasn't familiar, and I received a very helpful response.


----------



## JamesM

aparis2 said:


> But, in a way, isn't the first example also asking for proofreading. They're not asking it directly, maybe not even indirectly, but by responding with an answer, you are, in a way, saying what the correct answer is.  Secondly, I would never just list things and say tell me which is which. I always try to provide my own attempt at a translation before asking a question, and usually try to find the answer either in this forum or on the Internet. Of course, the translation part wouldn't apply to an English forum.



 
There was no personal implications  to the response.  I was only providing the examples as illustrations.  We receive lots of similar posts of both types from users on a regular basis.  I did not mean to imply that you would post in any particular style. 
 



> Also, I thought you _could_ ask for help with homework/assignments as long as it wasn't like what you put where you just say please help with this, but if you make your own attempt, it is okay. I just ask because some of the questions I've had before in the past _were_ related to an assignment. I just didn't simply list what the whole thing and ask for answers.


 
It sounds like you handled the situation well and phrased the question in a way that kept within the forum rules.

Here is what the general rules say about homework:

*No proofreading or homework.
*These forums do not provide free schoolwork, translations, or revisions of texts. Longer texts are accepted in order to answer a specific grammar or vocabulary question… and only if you post your own translation/interpretation first. 


You asked if it was OK to post multiple questions in a single thread.  I was attempting to give an example of a situation where it would be acceptable and another where it would not be acceptable to me as a moderator.  As I said, it depends.  There is no simple answer of "yes, it is always OK" or "no, it is never OK".  

If you have any doubts about a particular question, send it to a moderator via PM.  They will be happy to discuss it with you.


----------



## aparis2

JamesM said:


> There is no simple answer of "yes, it is always OK" or "no, it is never OK".


 
A valid point.


----------

